

CodeFightClub – Improving Code Through Fighting - wrighty52
http://code-fight.club/

======
deweller
I like the idea of discussing best and preferred practices by showing snippets
of code.

Interesting idea.

~~~
hathers
Thank you. Just trying to get the initial uplift to start building a good
community around it.

------
zaider
Interesting site, but needs options other than twitter for logging in.

------
projectramo
Um... isn't the first rule not to talk about CodeFightClub?

~~~
hathers
I'll let you talk about this one! :)

